# Boat made it home



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 22, 2022)

Finally got boat.  I hope paper work in order.  Texas is very picky and boat is titled in New Mexico and they don't have separate titles for boat and motor but boat was bought in Texas so there is a title for motor.  Pretty sure it going to be crazy at the court house tomorrow.  All ready working on burnt trailer light bulb.  I thought I was still a young man and jumped out of boat.  Boy I going to feel that tomorrow.  Between getting in and out than getting that cover on I am wore out!  My 25 year old Jeep had all it could do to tow this thing.  Glad I got Alum.  We need to upgrade at some point but that going to have to be a while!  Been looking around 2015 models but they still over $30,000.  I need to find a girl friend with a truck I guess!  Well time to get insurance started and look for a storage close to the lake now.  Also need to get one of those trailer auto latches so it locks on when you drive boat on trailer.


----------



## Nodak21 (Mar 22, 2022)

Drotto boat latches are awesome! Especially when loading and unloading alone.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats.  Sounds like it might take a little effort to get’er legal.  But should be worth it


----------



## Steve H (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats Brian! It's good to see you finally got one!


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats Brian!  Hope the worst part is over, the waiting, right?  You'll git 'er done.  You got it and that's the main thing.  Keep us posted.  Great day!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 22, 2022)

As for a used new tow vehicle…. If you can hold out prices may eventually drop some day but used cars are selling at a premium.  We sold one last oct at20-25% over blue book very easily


----------



## clifish (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats Brian, enjoy it,  your pup seems to like it as well.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2022)

Good deal . Enjoy that .


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 22, 2022)

WAY TO GO BRAIN!!  Glad it finally made it home and hopefully the title transfer will be painless.

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice rig Brian, the paper stuff will work itself out, go have some fun! RAY


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 22, 2022)

Glad to see that she's found her home, Brian.



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Also need to get one of those trailer auto latches so it locks on when you drive boat on trailer.





Nodak21 said:


> Drotto boat latches are awesome! Especially when loading and unloading alone.


These are the cat's meow, not inexpensive, but worth it.
drottoproducts.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 22, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> These are the cat's meow, not inexpensive, but worth it.
> drottoproducts.com





Nodak21 said:


> Drotto boat latches are awesome! Especially when loading and unloading alone.



All ready got it ordered.  Had on last boat.  Only way to go.


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats Brian!  I think the fish are going to "pay" for that purchase!  That is a really nice set up!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats on finally finding a boat! Nice rig!


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats Skipper


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 22, 2022)

Oh I forgot to mention that Kenny Chesney's "Guys Named Captain" is now part of your world!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice looking boat Brian. Enjoy it. Rear coil air bags should help with that squat on your Jeep. Plus it's a whole lot cheaper then a new vehicle. 

Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 22, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking boat Brian. Enjoy it. Rear coil air bags should help with that squat on your Jeep. Plus it's a whole lot cheaper then a new vehicle.
> 
> Chris


I had them installed when had last boat but was over twenty years ago.  They have not worked in years.

I just went and looked and they gone.  Guess they disintegrated.


----------



## normanaj (Mar 22, 2022)

Time to fish!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice One Brian!!
A long time ago, I had a Hole that I threw money into.
It was smaller than yours---17' Skeeter.
Didn't get a chance to use it much, so sold it.
Lets Smoke some Fish!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 22, 2022)

Congratulations Brian.  She's a fine looking craft.

The bottom line is the tag and title place wants your money.  They'll figure it out.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats on the new boat. Enjoy it!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats! A great day for a new toy!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 22, 2022)

Congrats Brian. Nobody deserves it more. Enjoy bud


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 23, 2022)

Glad you got her home! I foresee pics of Gretchen lounging while your reeling in the big'un! 
Jim


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 23, 2022)

Nice Brian, glad you were able to finally get what you wanted. Hope it treats you well.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 23, 2022)

Congrats Brian.  You're set for the summer now.
Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 23, 2022)

Congrats on your boat Brian! Did you order your new skippers hat yet? 

Ryan


----------



## tallbm (Mar 23, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Finally got boat.  I hope paper work in order.  Texas is very picky and boat is titled in New Mexico and they don't have separate titles for boat and motor but boat was bought in Texas so there is a title for motor.  Pretty sure it going to be crazy at the court house tomorrow.  All ready working on burnt trailer light bulb.  I thought I was still a young man and jumped out of boat.  Boy I going to feel that tomorrow.  Between getting in and out than getting that cover on I am wore out!  My 25 year old Jeep had all it could do to tow this thing.  Glad I got Alum.  We need to upgrade at some point but that going to have to be a while!  Been looking around 2015 models but they still over $30,000.  I need to find a girl friend with a truck I guess!  Well time to get insurance started and look for a storage close to the lake now.  Also need to get one of those trailer auto latches so it locks on when you drive boat on trailer.
> 
> View attachment 622336
> 
> View attachment 622337


Congrats man, been a long time comin :)


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 23, 2022)

Great boat Brian , and looks good in the yard, that will be a lot of fun on the water.
And yes a girlfriend with a truck that likes to go fishing  

David


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 23, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Great boat Brian , and looks good in the yard, that will be a lot of fun on the water.
> And yes a girlfriend with a truck that likes to go fishing
> 
> David


And likes to drink beer.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 23, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Congrats.  Sounds like it might take a little effort to get’er legal.  But should be worth it


Thanks


Steve H said:


> Congrats Brian! It's good to see you finally got one!





MJB05615 said:


> Congrats Brian!  Hope the worst part is over, the waiting, right?  You'll git 'er done.  You got it and that's the main thing.  Keep us posted.  Great day!





sandyut said:


> As for a used new tow vehicle…. If you can hold out prices may eventually drop some day but used cars are selling at a premium.  We sold one last oct at20-25% over blue book very easily


I can't afford one now anyway.  No money coming in and alot going out!  Got jeep and old Buick tuned up yesterday and now going to have to get Valve gasket replaced on buick.  The price of driving old cars.


clifish said:


> Congrats Brian, enjoy it,  your pup seems to like it as well.





chopsaw said:


> Good deal . Enjoy that .





tx smoker said:


> WAY TO GO BRAIN!!  Glad it finally made it home and hopefully the title transfer will be painless.
> 
> Robert





sawhorseray said:


> Nice rig Brian, the paper stuff will work itself out, go have some fun! RAY





GonnaSmoke said:


> Glad to see that she's found her home, Brian.





civilsmoker said:


> Congrats Brian!  I think the fish are going to "pay" for that purchase!  That is a really nice set up!





indaswamp said:


> Congrats on finally finding a boat! Nice rig!





flatbroke said:


> Congrats Skipper





civilsmoker said:


> Oh I forgot to mention that Kenny Chesney's "Guys Named Captain" is now part of your world!





gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking boat Brian. Enjoy it. Rear coil air bags should help with that squat on your Jeep. Plus it's a whole lot cheaper then a new vehicle.
> 
> Chris





normanaj said:


> Time to fish!





Bearcarver said:


> Nice One Brian!!
> A long time ago, I had a Hole that I threw money into.
> It was smaller than yours---17' Skeeter.
> Didn't get a chance to use it much, so sold it.
> ...





one eyed jack said:


> Congratulations Brian.  She's a fine looking craft.
> 
> The bottom line is the tag and title place wants your money.  They'll figure it out.





bigfurmn said:


> Congrats on the new boat. Enjoy it!





bauchjw said:


> Congrats! A great day for a new toy!





TNJAKE said:


> Congrats Brian. Nobody deserves it more. Enjoy bud





JLeonard said:


> Glad you got her home! I foresee pics of Gretchen lounging while your reeling in the big'un!
> Jim





Winterrider said:


> Nice Brian, glad you were able to finally get what you wanted. Hope it treats you well.





GaryHibbert said:


> Congrats Brian.  You're set for the summer now.
> Gary





Brokenhandle said:


> Congrats on your boat Brian! Did you order your new skippers hat yet?
> 
> Ryan





tallbm said:


> Congrats man, been a long time comin :)





DRKsmoking said:


> Great boat Brian , and looks good in the yard, that will be a lot of fun on the water.
> And yes a girlfriend with a truck that likes to go fishing
> 
> David


Thanks everyone.  Took a hour to complete paperwork but we got through it.  I forgot to get trailer inspected but paid $26 to defer it a year.  Insurance a bit higher than excepted.  Storage going to be higher also but not keeping it outside. Bought all the required stuff today.  Not sure when going to get to use it but soon hopefully after putting out some fires.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 23, 2022)

I hope you aren’t too close and don’t mean literal fires???


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 23, 2022)

Nice looking boat.
Looks even nicer hooked up to your Jeep.


----------



## mcokevin (Mar 24, 2022)

Alright Brian, nice work.  How long until you add a smoker to it?  A small one of course, nothing unreasonable.... 48" stick burner or something small like that


----------



## cmayna (Mar 25, 2022)

Nice boat.   Now you need to practice yelling  "Hook Up!"  or  "Fish On!" or.....


----------



## forktender (Mar 26, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I had them installed when had last boat but was over twenty years ago.  They have not worked in years.
> 
> I just went and looked and they gone.  Guess they disintegrated.


Heck, you could just throw a pair of Monroe air shocks on the back and call it good.


I used to tow a 20' Ranger bass boat with a little 4 banger Toyota 4x4 that had almost 300,000 miles on it over the mountains in Norcal. Your Jeep has more than enough poop to tow that boat around TX even in the hill country.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 26, 2022)

forktender said:


> Heck, you could just throw a pair of Monroe air shocks on the back and call it good.
> 
> 
> I used to tow a 20' Ranger bass boat with a little 4 banger Toyota 4x4 that had almost 300,000 miles on it over the mountains in Norcal. Your Jeep has more than enough poop to tow that boat around TX even in the hill country.


Biggest problem is the trailer hitch to low.  Drops almost 4".  I could not even get into storage I rented.  Bottoms out on front of trailer.  Receiver been in there for 20 years.  Going to try spraying PB Blaster on it for  a week.  Not sure it going to ever come out.  This has been a week from hell!


----------



## clifish (Mar 26, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Biggest problem is the trailer hitch to low.  Drops almost 4".  I could not even get into storage I rented.  Bottoms out on front of trailer.  Receiver been in there for 20 years.  Going to try spraying PB Blaster on it for  a week.  Not sure it going to ever come out.  This has been a week from hell!


Use Kroil,  it is the best out there for this  or mix up some ATF (trans fluid) and acetone.  PB and WD are not that great,  especially on rusted bolts


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 26, 2022)

I see a good chain and a sturdy tree in your future. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2022)

I'll second the Kroil , but I stumbled across one called Open and Shut . That stuff is amazing . You can get it on Amazon .


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 26, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Biggest problem is the trailer hitch to low.  Drops almost 4".  I could not even get into storage I rented.  Bottoms out on front of trailer.  Receiver been in there for 20 years.  Going to try spraying PB Blaster on it for  a week.  Not sure it going to ever come out.


If the drawbar is rusted into the receiver, then a tree and a chain as Chris 

 gmc2003
 suggested. 


clifish said:


> Use Kroil,  it is the best out there for this  or mix up some ATF (trans fluid) and acetone.  PB and WD are not that great,  especially on rusted bolts





chopsaw said:


> I'll second the Kroil , but I stumbled across one called Open and Shut . That stuff is amazing . You can get it on Amazon .


Third for Kroil...


----------



## cmayna (Mar 26, 2022)

clifish said:


> Use Kroil,  it is the best out there for this  or mix up some ATF (trans fluid) and acetone.  PB and WD are not that great,  especially on rusted bolts



Yes for ATF & Acetone.   Great penetrater


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 26, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I'll second the Kroil , but I stumbled across one called Open and Shut . That stuff is amazing . You can get it on Amazon .


I cant seem to find Open and Shut


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I cant seem to find Open and Shut


This is it . Pack of 3 ,,, $90.00 . I used to get it from my buddy that worked for Kent Auto . Holy crap . I told you it was good . I had no idea it was that expensive .





						Drummond DA6152
					

Buy Drummond DA6152 online On IndustrialZone. Complete line of Drummond Chemicals, Lubricants & Penetrating Oils at low price.




					www.industrialzone.com
				




Grab some Kroil .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 26, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> This is it . Pack of 3 ,,, $90.00 . I used to get it from my buddy that worked for Kent Auto . Holy crap . I told you it was good . I had no idea it was that expensive .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New trailer hitch not to expensive but trying to find one for mine be hard.  Guy suppose to come look at my electrical but no word.  About the norm now.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 26, 2022)

Oxyacetylene torch. Heat up the metal and beat it with a hammer, did it lots when I worked auto body.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 26, 2022)

Yessir! Congrats on finding what you wanted and getting it home! We know who the SMF guide in your area is now!!


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 26, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I see a good chain and a sturdy tree in your future.
> 
> Chris


That has been my go too for a few projects.







BrianGSDTexoma said:


> New trailer hitch not to expensive but trying to find one for mine be hard.  Guy suppose to come look at my electrical but no word.  About the norm now.


Check with a junk yard.  I've got one 2 blocks away from home and he gives them away


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 26, 2022)

clifish said:


> Use Kroil,  it is the best out there for this  or mix up some ATF (trans fluid) and acetone.  PB and WD are not that great,  especially on rusted bolts


I use 50/50 on the ATF & acetone.
Free All is our go to on the farm


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 26, 2022)

Nice catch, Brian!


----------



## OldSmoke (Mar 26, 2022)

She is a beauty, congratulations!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 26, 2022)

Brian if ya have 2 big hammers hold one on left side of receiver and use other one and smack it hard on right side. Then repeat and do it the opposite way...not sure if it will work but works for loosening old galvanized water pipes without snapping them off.

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Mar 27, 2022)

Spray with Kroil twice a day for a few days then take the pin out and back into a concrete wall a few times, it works more often than not. (we used to do this at the Marina that I worked at).
Kroil is the best breakfree out there, we used it on 100 yr old 12'' mechanical steam flanges and 3'' nuts and bolts on the Golden Gate and SF Bay Bridges.

Good luck.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 27, 2022)

Had a lock pin rotted 3/4  of the way through, lesion learned remove hitch when not using, 5-6 years and never thought nothing about it


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 27, 2022)

forktender said:


> Spray with Kroil twice a day for a few days then take the pin out and back into a concrete wall a few times, it works more often than not. (we used to do this at the Marina that I worked at).
> Kroil is the best breakfree out there, we used it on 100 yr old 12'' mechanical steam flanges and 3'' nuts and bolts on the Golden Gate and SF Bay Bridges.
> 
> Good luck.


Is this the right one:


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 27, 2022)

Just remember...no video...never happened! We can even cuss for ya if ya need!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2022)

forktender said:


> back into a concrete wall a few times,


Yup . Knock it in a little first . 
We used to tighten stuck nuts and bolts before trying to loosen .


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 27, 2022)

mike243 said:


> ... lession learned remove hitch when not using,  ...


That's the law in Minnesota.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 27, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> That's the law in Minnesota.


He never said RUSTED in.  Thats our issues here.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 13, 2022)

forktender said:


> Heck, you could just throw a pair of Monroe air shocks on the back and call it good.
> 
> 
> I used to tow a 20' Ranger bass boat with a little 4 banger Toyota 4x4 that had almost 300,000 miles on it over the mountains in Norcal. Your Jeep has more than enough poop to tow that boat around TX even in the hill country.


Air Shocks going on.  He said those old ones completely gone!  See how this works but may have to get new trailer hitch put on.  After weeks of Kroil and 4 lb sledge twice a day wont come out of receiver.  Couple days ago tried backing into huge rock and my buddy hooked his come a long to his 1 ton and beat with sledge.  Came out 1/4"  Can buy new one for $115 and it a 2"  Going to have my mobile Mech look while he under there to see what take to replace it.  Probably should get front shocks done also.


----------



## clifish (Apr 13, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Air Shocks going on.  He said those old ones completely gone!  See how this works but may have to get new trailer hitch put on.  After weeks of Kroil and 4 lb sledge twice a day wont come out of receiver.  Couple days ago tried backing into huge rock and my buddy hooked his come a long to his 1 ton and beat with sledge.  Came out 1/4"  Can buy new one for $115 and it a 2"  Going to have my mobile Mech look while he under there to see what take to replace it.  Probably should get front shocks done also.
> 
> View attachment 629135


Nice,  we just sold our boat over the weekend,  probably gave it away but itwas quick and painless...now I am find myself looking at some quads.  Those used prices are so close to brand new it makes no sense to buy used.


----------



## forktender (Apr 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> Nice,  we just sold our boat over the weekend,  probably gave it away but itwas quick and painless...now I am find myself looking at some quads.  Those used prices are so close to brand new it makes no sense to buy used.


The used market on Quads, side X sides and dirt bikes is completely stupid right now, buy new, you can always get your money out of them unless you beat'um to death.


----------



## clifish (Apr 14, 2022)

forktender said:


> The used market on Quads, side X sides and dirt bikes is completely stupid right now, buy new, you can always get your money out of them unless you beat'um to death.


yup,  I am seeing 2006 Hondas for $4500+ firm and msrp on brand new is $6500


----------

